# Raft River mountains



## Younghunter21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Has anybody been up in the raft river mountains by yost lately? wondering about the roads and terrain?


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I have always been curious about that area. I have never made it out there though.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

There are plenty of roads. The terrain varies by area. There are deer out there but mostly smaller bucks although there are some nice bucks but they are scarce. There is no shortage of people during the rifle hunt. The property is checkerboarded with public and private land.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

There are lots of roads in the area and like luv2fsh&hnt said, there are also lots and lots of hunters and 4wheelers to deal with. It's got a ton of surrounding private property and isn't the easiest place to hunt cuz of that. It's actually pretty hard to get away from the hunters cuz of the access of roads, but I don't know the area that well. Last year was my first year in the area and it was definately a learning experience, but I suspect it's not really much different than many of the Northern areas with regards to lots of hunters and roads. Good luck to you.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

was just up there. had a blast. all above true, have hunted it on other occasions. here is the straight skinny - the deer have acclimated to the muzzy hunt and move to private ground the week before or the day of the hunt. there are hundreds of people, tons o' atvs, more dust than you can blow out your nose in a month o' sundays, hotter than a 2 dollar pistol, does and fawns clogging it all and few bucks. the big ones are all down eating alfalfa every night near the center pivots. the stupid ones learn real fast. my boy rollan took one small one, the rest of us passed. be very careful and get a really good map of the atv access - there are tons of really good looking trails and roads that are not open.... for travel. unfortunately, the map we had lead us down a road and i mean road, there was a suburban on it 2 years ago, we went on it this year and found that it was a seasonally closed road (we came from the top where there were no signs of any kind instead of bottom up where it was clearly marked - and we were not the only ones on it ...) and in so doing, marred the hunting opportunity of some good hunters who had hiked in from below - my sincere apologies to them. but in any case, we saw no one take anything bigger than a 3 and saw only about 4 bucks total taken. (we were only there thursday-saturday).


----------

